# progesterone level in 30,s dr says shows poor quality egg???



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Having posted a few weeks ago here, excited and happy that I have finally ovulated naturally after years - I went to see my dr.  One month it  was 31 then 34 then 37 ( ish cant remember exactly at moment).

She told me that in the 30,s was still very very low and probobally means eggs are not good quality, She said you need at least in the 50,s. I dont trust anything any dr tells me anymore - , I know I am ovulating because I am tracking my temperatures, can any one please help and tell me if what she says is true. What do numbers in the 30,s mean? I have been pregnant with  day21 ,s of 64 and 100ish (lost both). 

1. Is it possible or LIKELY ill get pregnant with progesterone in the 30,s ?

2.  And if I do am I at a higher risk of having miscarriage again? 

3. If so should I try to get progesterone injections/tablets/cream?


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I'm no expert but as far as I know, progesterone is not an indicator of egg quality at all. It's an indicator of whether or not implantation will occur because it corresponds with thickness of the uterine lining.

This is a quick link to why progesterone is necessary.

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/progesterone.html

In terms of levels, I found these details but I'm not sure how right they are:

Follicular phase 0.2 - 1.4 ng/mL
Luteal phase 3.3 - 25.0 ng/mL
Mid-luteal phase 4.4 - 28.0 ng/mL

/links


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

The doctor definately thought numbers in 30,s were bad so maybe thats why- that it indicates that the lining of the uterus is not good enough for implantation. ??  

I always thought progesterone went up because of ovulation happening and therefore the level would have somthing to do with the ovulation itself  ?


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi snowangel. Your levels are not really bad. Most doctors are satisfied that if your level is 30+ then it indicates ovulation. At my clinic they like the level to be between 60-100 as these levels are more likely to be able to sustain any potential pregnancy. My clinic also do oestradiol levels and these are a better indication of the quality of egg (i think  ) but progesterone levels can indicate quality of ovulation. I was really shocked when I got my 2 levels back without treatment and they were 20, but felt relieved that this could be the reason why I miscarried. They have mostly been 70+ on clomid and either cyclogest or hCG injections in luteal phase.

I think you are very lucky to have a doctor who is concerned about your levels, even though they are ok as they are at the lower end of ok. Hopefully she will give you some extra support now in your luteal phase, especially as you have miscarried previously  . Your levels with both your pregnancies were good but maybe you need it for extra support?

If you google Naprotechnology and progesterone levels you will find why they give most if not all women on the programme progesterone support up to at least week 12.


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you for your answers. My doctor is anything but supportive in this , she has told me last august that I cant have children, I havent been to see her since untill the other day when I was exited that I had ovulated 3 months on trot. she was very negative when she talked about my numbers.She still doesnt believe its possible for me to have a baby, Ive got no faith in any doctor anymore.

What do you mean it measures 'quality of ovulation'? 

What type of support do you mean the doctor to give me in luteal phase?

Are my levels likely to go up or do peoples ovulation numbers tend to stay at the same levels. I have never known my self to ovulate naturally ( only on clomid). so the only natural levels I know of are the last 3 months which have all been in 30's. my lutel phases have been about 12 days each, so maybe not long enough? Im so scared ill stop ovulating again as conceiving naturally is my only chance. clomid doesnt work any more, and they have refused me for ivf because of high fsh and low amh. I dont want to miss somthing I could have done somthing about.


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

That's awful that your doctor is not supportive, but unfortunately I believe that there are very few doctors out there sympathetic to infertility issues. 

When I say it measures 'quality' of ovulation I believe that it indicates how good the follicle developed and how well the corpus luteum will be able to take over (this supports the pregnancy until the placenta takes over). But if your levels are low or borderline then additional support can help the process further and hopefully a successful outcome. That's why I am having extra support.

The doctor could give you progesterone pessaries which are called cyclogest. I had a small dose of hCG on certain days which helped my levels a lot but unfortunately gave me false positives so I am now switching back to cyclogest until I have a pregnancy confirmed.

I'm sorry I don't know enough about fsh and amh levels but my clinic are so supportive and they may be able to help you - they only help couples to achieve a pregnancy naturally (well with medication) - no ICSI or IVF. It still can be quite expensive but still cheaper than iVF and you do have to be a married couple. If you want some more information PM me. xx


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

my progesterone levels were not great post OV (i forget the levels now) but it was 30ish so showed i was OVing on my own.  the issue was i could not sustain a pregnancy because i did not have enough progesterone throughout that second part of my cycle

also my egg quality was not great (confirmed with FSH tests) so i was place on clomid to improve the quality of the ovulation and help my body ramp up the progesterone.

also i was given progesterone pessaries in the second half of my cycle

i conceived second month - very early days but so far so good.

can you pay to see a private gyneacologist (this is what i did because my gp was happy to tell me my progesterone was probably rubbish but then said they would not do anything at all to help!!)  i saw a consultant privately and she was able to solve all of my problems.  could be worth a try?

wishing you all the luck in the world

also i was told it was likely i would need IVF and i was just on clomid for 3 months as a last ditch attempt - it did work though so dont discount your chances based on your GP!

i


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you for your answers. So if I understand correctly - as soon as I know Ive ovulated (I know straight away because I chart) I should take progesterone tablets or suppositories (which is best do you think?). Do I then stay on them for 3 months. If I get all the details its quite possible my doctor will let me have them. 

Im wondering now if low progesteone was a problem in my 3 m/c. 

I would like the details of the clinic were they do the natural treatment, I have tried to pm , not sure I did it correctly though! sorry


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Snowangel, I have sent you a PM about the clinic. Let me know if you have not got it. x

I have not heard of progesterone tablets, most clinics prescribe either pessaries (cyclogest) or injections (gestone), but they are deep intra muscular ones and can be quite painful I believe. I start cyclogest on the third day after my peak day and take them up to day 17 post peak then if were to be pregnant would stay on them for 12 weeks at least.


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks I did get the pm. Ive been busy reading all about it. and no doubt ill come back with more questions. Thank you so much for the info. xx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

How do you find out if you have low progesterone , in order to get progesterone cream/ tabs etc. 

I know Im ovulating (for the first time in years)  but are my numbers in 30s on day 21 considered low ?  and would progesterone help me ?


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Most, if not all GP's will say that 30 is fine at day 21 bloods and this is how you find out if you have low progesterone. As I said previously, my clinic like them to be between 60-100 as this optimises the chances of sustaining a pregnancy should it occur. My GP's always look a bit stunned when I tell them this but Naprotechnology base their treatment on research and it has been proven to be effective for couples with precious failed IVF/ICSI, unexplained, some degree of male factor and recurrent miscarriage.

I know on the other thread one of the girls armed themselves with information about why progesterone support is so important and they were successful in getting their consultant to prescribe it. Progesterone would help you but you really need to be taking it before you find out you're pregnant in the luteal phase of your cycle. Does this help?


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you for all your help. I have just spent 2 days solid looking at your clinic website, naprotechnology, and everything possible about progesterone. I think Ive decided to take it, Its not easy to work it out. I have been following The Infertility Cure' book since january, accupuncture,yoga, qi gong, no alcohol, only wholesome organic food, and herbs etc.

Thing is I cant understand how nobody has mentioned progesterone to me before, it seems obvious to me having read all this - that I do need it.  Ive got high fsh 18.7 could that be a reason why? . It was never mentioned to me when I wasnt ovulating and my doctor hasnt said anything now- so I imagine she is going to say no. You mentioned another thread with a lady who was trying to get enough info to persuade her doctor to perscripe it, can you please send me a link to read what she has there. 

I would love to go to a clinic but its financially impossible, have just finished spending the £4,000 I had saved to go for donor egg to Crete on accupuncture and herbs etc. And then my husband lost his job a few months ago... so no money now!  I was thinking of asking doctor for pro-gest  ? if not get it myself, taking 20mg twice a day ?, from ovulation onwards? Does this sound sensible to you?

Thanks again for your patience.


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

I think most doctors just assume that 30 is alright and I suppose for some women it is, my doctors always said my results were fine in the 20's and I believed them. I'm not sure if high fsh has anything to do with that and maybe someone else can advise. It must be a real stress with your DH losing his job and funds being low. I know I feel guilty about not working and spending so much money on the treatment but I was a wreck at work. It sucks that we have to drain ourselves financially to achieve a family when so many do not appreciate what they have got. 

Another thread to look at is Angelbumps' fertility protocol. I posted a link to this on the Crazy clomid thread today. There may be something there that you think might help. Just thinking too that some women take DHEA to improve egg quality. I take this but a lot smaller dose than some women are and there is a whole thread in Alternative and complimentary therapies so you may want to have a look at this? I didn't realise that there was all this out there until I went to my clinic.

I don't have a clue about the progesterone you are talking about - is it tablets? If so I don't know anyone who has taken tablets. I would explain to your doctor that you would really like support and him/her to prescribe it for you under proper medical management but if not you will try and source it elsewhere.

I really wish you so much luck. It's a hard road we journey.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

This is Angelbumps thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Also what clinic are you being seen under in the UK  Some GP's understand progesterone, others will not prescribe as they are unsure of it's benefits or even if it would be beneficial in your particular case

Boring I know, but I have to say it
"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you for the angelbumps thread. 

Shellbell Sorry if I have offended again. Im really only looking for some info. My dr has told me I cant have children because my fsh is too high. My gyne at hospital has said i,ll only miscarry if I get pregnant again. He said my only hope was donor egg then took me off his list saying there was nothing more he could do..manchester fertility services told me my only option was donor egg because of fsh and amh. I saved up for donor egg but decided to follow the The infertilirty cure book intead,and spent my saved money on 6 months of that for my husband and me,Im nearly 42 ive got NO time left and my progesterone is too low on 7dpo my dr has said this, ive had 3 m/c maybe it would help me as im ovulating again.. but now my doctor has told me she wont prescribe progesterone to me because its not licenced. Ive got no money left to go and pay to see anyone else but Im OVULATING again. Am I not allowed to ask questions here about progesterone cream ? Because it has really upset me that you think im disscussing something i shouldnt again. Where else do I turn? Im desperate. were do you draw the line between supplements and drugs,what is the angelbumps thread you sent me, supplements, Im sure my doctor would be totally againt such a huge amount of pills, But we are different we know these supplements can work ,I take all of angelbumps and a lot more too,  they give us hope that one day maybe maybe maybe we can have a baby and a future. Im not allowed to talk about clomid but I am allowed to talk about dhea. Dhea is not available over the counter here. My doctor doesnt approve of it and yet I am allowed to talk about it here. Im sorry I didnt know progesterone was not to be discussed without prescription.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

As volunteers we have to note any post when discussing medication, whether it be prescription or 'holistic', as the site would recommend you seek professional help (GP/Clinic/therapist) before taking any medication.
This is only to safeguard your own health, because what works for someone may not, or even make things worse, for others


----------

